# Some Incoming



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Been ignoring the vintage side of life. No not just G-Shocks lol

So have two incoming. One, the Omega, I have been wanting the non chrono for some time in really clean shape, pic from one of our great members but not same piece.

The Bulova I did not really want but serviced piece with screw back, darn minty, auto, and got for a song and a dance. 35 mil I think it was.

Will have maybe next week and photos to follow.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Two very nice pieces there James. That Aerojet does look to be in really nice condition. Well done.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

That Omega is realy sharp. Well done you..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty the Omega came today. There were a few on fleabay at the time still a couple but the others were well worn with marks. The one I nabbed in the last bit has no marks and no marks between the lugs from a bracelet, yep this one never had a bracelet but has its period Omega strap and buckle which I prefer.

Its a clean one with all its brushing and zero bezel dings and so on. While smaller than the chrono it still suits me fine


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a site that kind of documents the Dynamic.

http://members.chello.nl/~h.mennink/watches/_private/omegadynamic.htm

Good to see it pictured on the strap I have. Some nice info all in one place on these short run pieces


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Love the non-chrono Dynamic James :wub: Looks a fabulous clean example you've bagged there - great pictures (as usual) too - enjoy!


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

nice


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

the omega is stunning, picture me jealous


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And the Bulova arrived after much time

Pretty good shape lume and all. Case back has a small crease in it but the pic hid it well! Still a clean sample I wanted to see. Auto winds well too, does it all, waterproof, anti-magnetic


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

2 lovely time pieces,i think that Bulova looks the bees knees!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James, that Bulova does seem to have something special going for it. :thumbsup: It really stands out. What's it's age?

Later,

William


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> James, that Bulova does seem to have something special going for it. :thumbsup: It really stands out. What's it's age?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Its in the Sales section already with full details.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

feenix said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > James, that Bulova does seem to have something special going for it. :thumbsup: It really stands out. What's it's age?
> ...


Yea like I said I did not intend to get it but just keep pushing the buttons for the rush, its the red button with subtitle "don't push" It is a nice piece though had it on today. Has that neat winding sound that you don't get out of todays pieces, pretty thin too but not so much into 60's pieces even though its a clean dial and upper case


----------

